# big sharks



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

I got all this off anouther form 


This Mako was hooked in the mouth, only fought slightly for 15 minutes, came up along side of the boat to have a look, long enough for one of the crew to put a rope around it tail !!! That's when the s**t hit the fan!!
The Shark took off towing the 42foot fishing boat backwards through
the water at about 7 Knots. Just like in JAWS. The boat was taking on
water, the Shark would jump completely out of the water at times. This went on for an hour before the Shark actually drowned.
He weight in at 1035LBS


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Great guka muka.

Me If I saw one like that next to a boat that I was in would have cut the line. To big for me. 

They say that one of the dangers of makos is that they can jump in your boat, while still green and they you really have trouble.

Tom


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

So thats how you spell "Guka Muka". We lear something new everyday. Hmmm fish pulling 42' boat, boat taking on water, I probally would have sh*t my britches.  

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

shoot it is fish like that 
that make me glad we carry a 12 gauge on our boat


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

..... and you spell learn not lear   jk


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

i love fishin for sharks and mako is my ultimate goal, but i would have freaked if i had been in that boat!

watched a show on great whites last night on the national geographic channel--18 foot sharks throwing 500 lb elephant seals around like they were rag dolls--nature is sometimes frightening, ain't it?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sorry to see an apex preditor taken out...they are getting scarce...


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I read this article about makos being documented to bum rush the back of the boat, jump over the transom (All 750 pounds of it!), and then proceed to thrash, trash, and take chunks out of everything in site (preferably human), and on more than one account, hopping back overboard, tackle included, to go about it's business. 
The article said that most charter captains or people with any sense, won't allow any children on the boat if they know mako will be targeted.
If they were trying to back it down(reverse, so they don't get broken off) too fast, water came over the back. Which gets turned into a story of how this mako was dragging the boat backward(with help from the engines at full reverse), like a scene out of jaws.
I gotta say-it would be like a scene out of JAWS.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

*Why?*

I just don't understand the need to kill such a magnificent fish. I mean lets be honest either a small village is eating mako for a month or most of that fish will be thrown away, for a picture, just disgusts me sorry I'll stop preachin'


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I agree that sharks should'nt be killed for a photo op. Most big ones can't be killed legally and end up on the dinnertable in proper shape anyway. 

The avalon Pier message board just had some yokel on there tbragging about how every shark he catches gets finned cause they are 'trash fish'. If you wanna toot yer horn go to that site and look under the first shark fishing thread. I just got my post erased for calling him a name cleverly censored with @$$. (I still got my post erased!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

The behavior of this beast sounds familiar to me. A long time ago, my Dad took me fishing on a partyboat off the coast of Barnegat, NJ for Blue fish. Someone hooked into a 6 foot Mako and he reeled it in like it was a piece of drift wood. It didn't put up a fight, but when the crew gaffed it and brought it aboard, this thing went nuts. I had blood splattered all over me watching them tangle with this thing on board. It was a wild scene to watch. 

I don't know about everyone else, but I'm a bit skeptical about killing these large beautiful fish. This fish took a long time to get to this size and these top predators need to be in place to balance out all the other species.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Fishing for large sharks is alright as long as their is experance onboard but it is rather dangerous if not we usally take a couple a season to eat but if your gonnaa take one and kill it make the most of it either eat it al and save the right parts for the guys a VIMS that do studies and you only have about 1-2% of waste (usally the head minus the jaw) either that or get into the tagging for Apex Predetor Investigation. All you guys that fish SB if you were there last year probably saw me running up and down the peir using up all my tags on the little bulls and blacktips . Trust me the more we tag now the better we will understand them. And as for the A** that was boasting about fnning them and tossing them back sombody please get him busted that is highly illegal and just screws the shark ok I'm done

Mike


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree that the finning guy is a jerk and not just for sharks either. I see guys on the SB Pier that wing the rays and throw them back and is pisses me off but there seems to be an unwritten rule that you cant say anything to others about what they can do with their catch. That really sucks. I saw a guy out there one day who turned a blowfish inside out after making a ring cut just behind the head to get the prime meat and then threw the body back in and it was still attempting to swim in its mangled state, I felt like whipping that guys a$$ but once again it seems that if you tell a guy that what he is doing with his catch isn't right, you somehow become the jerk. I dont really understand that one.

Big shark though, those guys have big brass 
ones !

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reelgoodtimes said:


> I agree that the finning guy is a jerk and not just for sharks either. I see guys on the SB Pier that wing the rays and throw them back and is pisses me off but there seems to be an unwritten rule that you cant say anything to others about what they can do with their catch. That really sucks. I saw a guy out there one day who turned a blowfish inside out after making a ring cut just behind the head to get the prime meat and then threw the body back in and it was still attempting to swim in its mangled state, I felt like whipping that guys a$$ but once again it seems that if you tell a guy that what he is doing with his catch isn't right, you somehow become the jerk. I dont really understand that one.
> 
> Big shark though, those guys have big brass
> ones !
> ...



reelgoodtimes, not trying to start anything but what you described is how one would clean a toad and a ray if they were keeping it to eat.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

CDog,

Its cool. My problem isnt with the procedure if the meat is being used for food. My beef is with the fact that they do it while the ray/toad are still alive and then throw the mangled, living animal back in the water. Why not kill them before cutting them up if they are to be used for food? I happen to be very fond of the Ocean and all that is brings to the lives of coastal inhabitants. Most fishermen respect the Ocean and the creatures that live in it so why can't we speak up against cruelty to these animals? We aren't afraid to speak up when our lines are crossed repeatedly so why not tell those on the pier that seem to be cruel for no other reason than to be mean that we dont torture the fish we cach around here and they should go elsewhere if that is their goal? If the meat is the same if the fish is killed before the butchering or after, then why do it to the live fish and throw it back in if not trying to be cruel on purpose, I dont respect that type of behavior is all I am saying.

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I agree with you both. I don't like seeing someone just wing a ray and throw it over without attempting to give it a quick, honerable death. I don't like seeing anything die a long miserable death because someone can't respectfully do the job right.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I see where you are coming from*

but if they are in fact using it to be eaten, what is the difference in cutting it right there or it laying in a cooler suffocating to death.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

And then there's livelining...

Interesting discussion. 

.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

Excellent points guys, perhaps there is no easy answer. 
I can say that even though both options suck.... being put in the position of the fish would you rather be cut to pieces and thrown into an environment where you are sure to be eaten alive as you are defenseless or suffocate in a cooler?
Like I said....they both suck as options. Catch and release is my policy but then again, I don't eat seafood.

*shrugs shoulders* 

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Concerning people not speaking up, when its to be used for food I have no problem with it.

A coulpe years ago I got the nickname PETA out on seagull because I would raise cain when someone would stab a skate to get the hook out etc. If you are using it for food cool, if just torturing for some sick part of yourself I will let you know. Prolly not smart on my part with some of the nuts out there but I can't stand by for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't know if anyone will agree with me, but given choice of the two, it just seems to me that throwing the fish in the cooler is less cruel than cutting the fins of and throwing it back.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

anyone ever ever stabbed an oyster toad in the head before you threw it back?...its all part of the bay, skates, rays, and all!!!...if you are gonna eat it fine..i have seen " people" eat a 14" flattie on the pier..its the ones that break the law and KNOW they will not get caught...i have called the fish cops 11 times since june, and not one time did they come...the only time i've seen them was was to bust an old guy(60-70+) for a sea bass....i called about cast netting stripers at croatan...nothing  ...


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Not a Mako*

Forget I said anything


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

*look for ur self*

http://www.newenglandsharks.com/shortfin.htm


all the info u could want on makos including this particuarle fish


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

If your gonna eat it I believe you take on the responsibilty of dispatching the animal/fish in the swiftest most painless manner possible. If someone cannot show that degree of respect to his/her kill, from a croaker to a whitetail, I don't think they are worth spit as an outdoorsmen. Sure I've been in blitzes before where you're too busy catching fish to kill them right off, but I assure you as soon as the action dies I simply make a quick cut behind the fish's head, its just my opinion but I also believe it is a law of and sign of respect to the creature and Mother Nature. I shall now depart my soapbox, don't mean to piss anyone off but its worth saying.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

one word....wow


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

ok i've been gone for a bit but i'm back..... finning is illigal as for the rest i'll leave that to you all I am here to save face for the sharks they are like children to me and I have all the respect in the world for them i kill one every so often but go out of my way to dispatch it quickly out of respect for it.

Mike


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

as far as quick painless deaths... for BIG fish and whitetails... most of my kills are quick(deer), but the VMRC, DGIF, city/state codes, have something wrong with people dispatching a coupla 357sigs from a pier or beach.... dunno why?  .... but seriously, if your fishing, i throw fish in the cooler, putting a "cut" behind the head is not that humane, hence why people ask hunters NOT to slit the throat of deer that are not dead yet... and for anything (vertebrate) to die, there HAS TO BE a central neverous system severage/hemorage or the such, a "cut behind the head" unless its all the way through the backbone doesnt do anything more than slitting a throat does. all animals even after they expire, have involuntary muscle spasms and such... so it doesnt have to lie completely still for something to be past the point of being revived... if i were i fish i think i wouldnt mind suffocating/being frozen as much as i would mind my skin drying out or being thrown off of a pier so i can swim a coupla laps and sink from shock and die at the bottom.... thats a very overlooked fact in fishing, people are so worried about the coupla times they see things that are blatently and horribly "inhumane" but what about the countless fish any given day on any pier that are THROWN back, ya'll do know that most of them die right?


not tryin to be a smartarse, just my 2 cents


neil


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

what i'm talking about is the blantent disregard for the animal by finning that is by no means an accident or remotly humane. Ive caught people that were finning just like the jap longlines were and is utterly discusts me espessaly after all the hard work that goes into the research for the tracking of these animals and the fact of the matter is that they will be a cure for cancer soon but i'm done with this do what you all like i'm gone

Mike


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah that is a shame isnt it... its amazing what money will do... then again its more amazing what money cant do. as far as a cure for cancer, that will be a long time coming, drug marketing and research is a slow process, and there are so many different variants of cancer... its a shame... 


neil


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Just as long as you think what you are doing is the most respectful and humane way to harvest I think that is all that matters, we could toss opinions about the details of that back and forth for a month, but it is the effort and respect that really seperates sportsmen from idiots. As for people finning sharks and rays, that is a no-brainer, they should be shot.


----------

